# Silvia - no steam - troubleshooting help please.



## mpmcgowan (Jul 2, 2016)

Miss Silvia has stopped producing steam!

When I turn her on, the Big Orange Light (BOL) comes on, and the boiler heats up. When up to temp, the boiler goes through it's cycle as you'd expect. Hot water is produced at the group head, as normal.

When the steam switch is turned on, the switch light comes on, but the BOL does not - and no steam is produced.

My understanding, from reading on here and other forums, is that if the BOL stays off then that usually points to the steam thermostat being bad. So I replaced the steam thermostat.

The next most likely problem, again - based on what I've read, is that the steam switch is bad. So I replaced the steam switch.

Still no joy.

I've picked up a multi-meter to test the thermostat, and it is good.

So what next?

I've read that I should test the resistance across the boiler terminals (its 48) - and that it should be about 64. Is this indicative of a problem? If so, what's going on? The boiler is still heating up to water temperature - so I'm confused and frustrated and in need of help.

Any tips or advice would be gratefully received. Thanks.

edit: should I have put this in the Technical / Faults / How To forum?


----------

